# Rose Pikes Peak 3 - Sein Geld wert?



## CaptainKarracho (18. August 2020)

Hallo an alle Rose Liebhaber,
ich benötige ein neues Bike und habe das Rose Pikes Peak 3 näher ins Auge gefasst. Bei dem Preis (4.300€) denkt man natürlich 3x drüber nach bevor man die Bestellung aufgibt. Die Frage an euch: Ist das Bike sein Geld wert? 
Wie schlägt es sich bspw. zu meiner zweiten Wahl: Dem Cube Stereo 120 HPC SLT29

Konnte mich, da ich aus Bochum komme, am vergangenen Samstag selbst von dem Bike überzeugen und ein paar Runden in Bocholt mit dem Bike drehen. Hat mir vom Gefühl her sehr gefallen. 

Macht die änderbare ProGeo Einstellungsmöglichkeiten Sinn? Die Änderung der Fahreigenschaften haben mich überrascht, soweit wie ich das auf dem Parkplatz vor dem RoseStore bewerten konnte. 

Bis Ende letzten Jahres gab es das Bike als Enduro- und Trailvariante. Jetzt ist es lediglich als Trailvariante zu bestellen. Könnt ihr mir dazu was sagen wieso Rose seine Philosophie dahin gehend verändert hat? 

Es fehlt noch ein wenig an Überzeugung bevor ich nach Rose fahre und es bestelle. (; Danke


----------



## Haarddremel (18. August 2020)

Hallo,

ich fahre seit Mai 2019 ein PP 4 AM, welches dem aktuellen PP 3 entspricht. Damals konnte man noch zwischen AM und EN wählen (mehr Federweg vorne und hinten, andere Gabel, anderer Dämpfer).

Ich habe lediglich einen anderen Sattel gewählt und auf Empfehlung von Rose eine Magura MT7 verbauen lassen.

Zur Geometrieverstellung kann ich sagen: Ich habe sie einmal genutzt  Dafür bin ich zu faul und fahre mit dem Rad zu selten 

Hier









						Rose Pikes Peak 1 AM im Test: Komfortabler Alleskönner - MTB-News.de
					

Wie viel Bike bekommt man für nur 2.999 €? Wir haben dem Alleskönner Rose Pikes Peak 1 AM auf den Zahn gefühlt – hier unser Testeindruck!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




findest du ein paar Infos zur Verstellung.

Für mein Einsatzgebiet (die Halden des Ruhrgebiets) ist das Rad mehr als komfortabel und mit Reserven versehen ausgestattet.

Ich habe Anfang 2020 anlässlich der ersten Inspektion bei / von Rose noch eine Fox Transfer Sattelstütze verbauen lassen, jetzt glänzt das Rad komplett in Kashima.

Es fährt sich entspannt, die Steigfähigkeit ist für mich OK, bergab wird es nie gefährlich.

Das Gewicht beläuft sich komplett mit Pedalen, Luftpumpe, K-Edge Halter, ... bei Rahmengröße L auf 13,x kg.

Über die Hintergründe der Straffung des Angebots beim PP könnte ich nur spekulieren, davon hättest du nichts. Ich empfehle, dazu konkret bei Rose nachzufragen.

Beim LRS könntest du auch fragen, DT Swiss hat den 1501er neu aufgelegt, ob / wann dieser erhältlich ist:









						Neue DT Swiss 1501 Spline One-Laufräder im ersten Test!
					

Ab sofort rollen die Spline One-Laufräder auf leichten Carbon-Felgen. Alle Infos und Eindrücke zu dem neuen DT Swiss Spline One-Laufrädern gibt's hier.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Viel Spaß beim Grübeln und Entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ziploader (19. August 2020)

Das musst du entscheiden.
Ist es dir das Geld wert? Willst du unbedingt die Ausstattung? Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für 500g?
Ich habe seit einigen Wochen das PP 2 und bin zufrieden.
Preis/Leistung ist gleich/ähnlich wie bei Canyon.
Warum vergleichst du 120 mit 150mm Federweg? Das passt nicht.
29" und 27,5" fahren sich unterschiedlich.
Aber Momentan ist es glaube ich eher... wer kann liefern?!


----------



## CaptainKarracho (20. August 2020)

Danke für die Antworten.
Wie kommst du mit der Geometrieverstellung zurecht? Lohnt sich dieses Gimmick? 
Das PP geht ja, trotz 150mm Federweg, eher Richtung Trailbike - so wird es jedenfalls angepriesen, auch wenn es zuvor mit selben Rahmen als Enduro und Trailbike angepriesen wurde. Meiner Auffassung nach ist das aktuelle PP mehr ein Trailbike was stark zu Enduro tendiert - korrekt? 

Schön und toll ist es. Bevor ich die 4.300 Euro auf den Tisch lege möchte ich ich herausfinden ob ich was vergleichbares oder gar besseres zum selben Preis bekomme. "Spontan" ein Bike zu bekommen habe ich ohnehin schon abgeschrieben: Dann kann ich auch bis November / Januar warten.


----------



## CaptainKarracho (25. August 2020)

Bestellt.... 

Lieferbar ab 09.11.....


----------



## Basti138 (25. August 2020)




----------



## CaptainKarracho (26. August 2020)

Ich halte euch mal bezüglich der Lieferung auf dem Laufenden. Nachgefragt habe ich ob das Rad Tubeless ausgeliefert wird oder ob die noch eine "Umrüstung" durchführen können. Momentan wurden ja für viele Bikes die Konfigurierbarkeit entfernt. Mal sehen wann ich dazu eine Rückmeldung erhalte. 
Die mit bestellten Pedale werden wohl direkt montiert. 

Soweit ich bei meine Besuch vom Rosemitarbeiter gesagt bekommen habe werden einem die 3% Einsparung durch die gesenkten Mehrwertsteuer, ca. 3 Wochen nach Kauf in Form eines Gutscheines ausgegeben.


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (29. August 2020)

CaptainKarracho schrieb:


> Die mit bestellten Pedale werden wohl direkt montiert


Wahrscheinlich nicht, da montierte Pedale glaube nicht in den Karton passen.



CaptainKarracho schrieb:


> Soweit ich bei meine Besuch vom Rosemitarbeiter gesagt bekommen habe werden einem die 3% Einsparung durch die gesenkten Mehrwertsteuer, ca. 3 Wochen nach Kauf in Form eines Gutscheines ausgegeben.


Den Gutschein gibt es wohl nach Rechnungsversand und die Rechnung wird nach Fahrradversand erstellt. Ich muß da auch langsam nachfragen, wie es mit meinem Gutschein aussieht, wenn das Rad erst Januar ausgeliefert wird. Das Geld haben sie ja vorsorglich schon im Juli eingestrichen...
Gruss
Martin


----------



## CaptainKarracho (31. August 2020)

_Schlaubi_ schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich nicht, da montierte Pedale glaube nicht in den Karton passen.



Hole das Bike ja selbst ab. Die Montage wurde mir bereits zugesichert. Um das Tubeless Thema muss ich mich selbst kümmern. 
Lieferung wurde jetzt auf dem 27.10 datiert. Auf der Seite selbst steht heute "Lieferzeit 11 Wochen". Eventuell wird es ja doch Anfang Oktober!


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (31. August 2020)

Okay, bei Abholung werden Sie natürlich montiert. Beim Versand werden Sie halt nur beigelegt, damit das Rad schmaler wird. 
Ich habe ein Ground Control bestellt, da sieht es mit den Lieferzeiten leider deutlich schlechter aus...


----------



## ziploader (4. September 2020)

CaptainKarracho schrieb:


> Ich halte euch mal bezüglich der Lieferung auf dem Laufenden. Nachgefragt habe ich ob das Rad Tubeless ausgeliefert wird oder ob die noch eine "Umrüstung" durchführen können. Momentan wurden ja für viele Bikes die Konfigurierbarkeit entfernt. Mal sehen wann ich dazu eine Rückmeldung erhalte.
> Die mit bestellten Pedale werden wohl direkt montiert.
> 
> Soweit ich bei meine Besuch vom Rosemitarbeiter gesagt bekommen habe werden einem die 3% Einsparung durch die gesenkten Mehrwertsteuer, ca. 3 Wochen nach Kauf in Form eines Gutscheines ausgegeben.


Es wird nicht Tubeless geliefert. Das musst du selbst machen.
Ja Rose gibt nur Gutscheine.... Was eigentlich so nicht zulässig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Schlaubi_ (4. September 2020)

ziploader schrieb:


> Ja Rose gibt nur Gutscheine.... Was eigentlich so nicht zulässig ist.


Warum sollte das nicht zulässig sein? Die Regierung könnte ja in keiner Weise vorschreiben, dass die MwSt - Senkung an den Kunden weitergegeben wird oder de Händler sie zur Stärkung seiner eignen Bilanz behält.


----------



## Alexbikeer (8. September 2020)

Hallo ich überlege auch mir das Pikes Peak 3 zuzulegen. Kann hier schon jemanden erfahrungen mitteilen wie sich die Maschine auf dem Trail schlägt? Bin es schon probegefahren, bin 1.88cm habe größe L probiert, passt soweit. Die Front könnte vielleicht minimal höher sein.


----------



## ziploader (11. September 2020)

Dann könnte man ja 20% aufschlagen und dies als Gutschein geben. 
?


----------



## _Schlaubi_ (11. September 2020)

ziploader schrieb:


> Dann könnte man ja 20% aufschlagen und dies als Gutschein geben.
> ?


Herzlich willkommen in der Welt der Scheinrabatte ?
Aber in dem Fall sind die Preise inkl. MwSt gleich geblieben und es gibt den Gutschein


----------



## CaptainKarracho (22. September 2020)

Bestellung in Bearbeitung! Lieferdatum wurde nach unten korrigiert: 09.10. lautet es jetzt. 
Wie läuft es in der Regel mit der Abstimmung zum Abholtermin?


----------



## CaptainKarracho (30. September 2020)

So schnell geht es dann doch: Das Bike kann ich am Freitag bereits abholen. Einfach online einen Abholtermin erstellen, fertig. Jetzt ist am Samstag eine Geburtstagstur schon lange geplant gewesen - die 140 KM baller ich natürlich mit dem neuen Rad. Na hoffentlich gibt es da keine Überraschung! (=


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexbikeer (1. Oktober 2020)

CaptainKarracho schrieb:


> So schnell geht es dann doch: Das Bike kann ich am Freitag bereits abholen. Einfach online einen Abholtermin erstellen, fertig. Jetzt ist am Samstag eine Geburtstagstur schon lange geplant gewesen - die 140 KM baller ich natürlich mit dem neuen Rad. Na hoffentlich gibt es da keine Überraschung! (=


Ja geil! Dann berichte mal wie der erste Eindruck ist!!😎🤘


----------



## CaptainKarracho (8. Oktober 2020)

Freitag abgeholt, Tubeless montiert, gegen 22 Uhr die erste Runde um Block und am nächsten Tag direkt 150km Geburtstagstour durch das Ruhgebiet abgerissen. Der erste Eindruck ist wirklich hervorragend. Da ich von einem 16 Jahre alten MTB Fully komme ist der Unterschied entsprechend enorm: man fühlt sich sehr sicher, besser positioniert und vor allem angenehmer.

Die 150km, vorwiegend auf Asphalt, Schotterwege und Straße waren wirklich sehr gut zu fahren. Leider habe ich mich nach 40km direkt hingelegt. Dem Rad ist soweit nichts passiert - Macken wären sowieso irgendwann dran gekommen, aber selbst die halten sich in Grenzen - aber da ich auf meinen Arm gefallen bin, musste ich die restlichen 110km halblang und vorwiegend Einarmig machen. Dies war umso mehr schade da wir bei den 40km noch vor allen geplanten Halden Auf- und Abfahrten standen. Die 5 darauffolgenden Halden konnte ich also nur "gemütlich" fahren. 

Das teils raue Gelände der Zuwegungen zu den Halden hat das Rad wirklich super weggesteckt. In keiner Situation hatte ich das Gefühl das das Rad an seine Grenzen stieß. Gerne hätte ich das Rad querfeldein probiert, war aber wegen meinem angeschlagenen Arm nicht möglich. Was die Klettereigenschaften anging war ich positiv überrascht. Hatte aber das Gefühl das die Schaltung bei meinem alten Rad (mit 3 vorderen Kettenblättern) gegenüber der modernen X01 Sram Schaltung meines PikesPeak (mit einem Kettenblatt vorne) was die Übersetzung anging leicht im Nachteil war. Da muss ich aber noch einmal genauer gucken.

Die Dämpfung habe ich den verschiedensten Situation angepasst. Lockdown bei Asphalt und völlig offen bei Abwärtsfahren von den Halden. Als mein Arm dann angeschlagen war habe ich auch den vorderen Dämpfer in der mittleren und offenen Position probiert: das gefiel meinem angeschlagen Arm sehr. 
Aber selbst bei offenen Dämpfern hat das Bike, meiner Meinung nach, Bergauf eine teils bessere Figur gemacht als geschlossen. Das Progeosystem habe ich aufgrund des fehlenden Imbusschlüssel nicht verstellt.  

Grundsätzlich ein sehr geiles Bike mit einer sportlichen Sitzposition. Alles funktioniert wie gewollt. Einzig die Vorderbremse muss ich noch einmal genauer checken. Die war dann doch, trotz einbremsen, relativ laut und ab und an schleife dann doch was. Geräusche hat beim Regen nur die hintere Scheibenbremse beim starken Bremsen erzeugt: Ein "sympatisches" quietschen! 

Zum Rad selbst:
Angekündigt für Ende Oktober, dann auf den 9. Oktober verschoben, konnte ich es doch schon am 2. Oktober abholen. Online einen Termin gemacht und das Rad stand dann bereits für mich bereit. Der Verkäufer war wirklich sehr nett, hatte auch Ahnung, auch wie man Dämpfer etc. einstellt, aber ich hatte das Gefühl das ihm das Rad eher fremd war. Alles was über den Standard hinaus ging, konnte er mir dann doch nicht erklären. Dämpfer wurden zwar gut eingestellt, auch im Detail erklärt, aber auf die Progeo Einstellungen ist er nicht eingegangen. War etwas schade, hab mich jedoch positiv beraten gefühlt. Es wurde sich richtig Zeit genommen.
Obwohl ich noch einiges an Zubehör gekauft habe (Flasche - welche direkt montiert wurde, Ständer, Reinigungszeugs, Handschuhe, Pedale etc.) gab es kein Rabatt.
Was mir dann Zuhause aufgefallen ist das ich zwar gemäß der Bikebeschreibung eine  FOX 34 Float FIT4 Kashima von 2020 bestellt habe, eine  FOX 36 Float FIT4 DPS F-S, Kashima von 2021 bekommen habe. Stört mich jedoch nicht, freut mich eher wirklich sehr. Die hintere Steckachse hat laut den Produkfotos einen Hebel - es ist jedoch eine Steckachse ohne Hebel eingebaut worden. Stört ich auch nicht. 
Das was natürlich in der Magengrube bleibt: Wurden noch mehr Teile abweichend der Prodkuktbeschreibung verbaut? Da hätte man meiner Meinung drauf eingehen müssen oder mich vorher kontaktieren sollen um abzustimmen ob ich damit einverstanden bin. Ich bin wirklich glücklich über die FOX36 - was aber wenn ich wirklich eine 34 FOX haben wollte?! (Die schwarzen Sticker auf der Gaben fehlen im übrigen auch... mir aber auch wumpe) 

Ich warte jetzt bis mein Arm wieder fit ist.... das kann ne Woche oder länger dauern... dann fahr ich ins grobe Gelände! Falls ihr Fragen habt, gerne her damit!

Mein Hintern tat nach 150 im übrigen nicht weh... ergo: guter Sattel!


----------



## CaptainKarracho (26. April 2021)

Bin nach wie vor mega zufrieden. Konnte jetzt die letzte Zeit mit dem Pikes Peak durchs Gelände donnern. Es liegt sehr stabil - man hat das Rad einfach super unter Kontrolle. 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wieso das Pikes Peak momentan nicht auf der Rosewebseite gelistet ist?


----------



## Jan-1989 (19. Oktober 2021)

CaptainKarracho schrieb:


> Bin nach wie vor mega zufrieden. Konnte jetzt die letzte Zeit mit dem Pikes Peak durchs Gelände donnern. Es liegt sehr stabil - man hat das Rad einfach super unter Kontrolle.
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wieso das Pikes Peak momentan nicht auf der Rosewebseite gelistet ist?


Das würde mich tatsächlich auch interessieren ... wollte eig das PP kaufen, da es das aber anscheinend nimmer gibt, isses das RM3 geworden auf das ich nun warten darf ^^"


----------

